# WTB Curtis 1FK46 Mount



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Looking for a used Curtis 1FK46 for a 2012 Ram 1500. Thank you


----------



## UptonPaul (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi - I have the same need - just wondering if you ever found an 1FK46 Curtis mount.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Try Clean Rides in Worcester?


----------

